# Blood on the Hills



## Michael Dorosh (3 Jan 2001)

I‘m not in the Army Cadets, but I thought I‘d post here anyway.

I read with amusement Brereton Greenhous‘ revies of Bercuson‘s book Blood on the Hills, published in the Canadian Army Journal, read with even greater amusement Bercuson‘s response, read with bewilderment some sections of the book itself, and read with great interest the comments of a Korean War veteran in response to aforementioned articles.

Now I‘ll ask here - anyone else have any opinions on the book?


----------



## Andyboy (3 Jan 2001)

I havn‘t read that one yet but Deadlock in Korea was a good read. 

For those of us who don‘t get the Journal what are the issues?


----------



## Andyboy (3 Jan 2001)

By the way I‘m not in Army cadets either and I can remember when there was some decent discussions on this forum...


----------



## Michael Dorosh (3 Jan 2001)

I‘ve quoted the material in question on my website - the page is http://members.home.net/canuckmain/books.htm

It is a frame page so it may look funny on the right margin.  The main site is

http://members.home.net/canuckmain/

I‘d be interested in your thoughts on the book Deadlock in Korea.  Barris seems like a fairly decent author though I don‘t know much about him.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (3 Jan 2001)

Oh, by the way - the Journal is published both online and in printed form, so you CAN get copies.  There have been two issues so far (I believe) - they are available at 


http://www.journal.dnd.ca/


----------



## Andyboy (8 Jan 2001)

I read the reviews on your website and I guess I can‘t really comment on the content or validity because I just don‘t really have much knowledge of the war. Having said that I found the initial compaints/issues to be somewhat trivial and nitpicky. But of course I understand that we all feel the need to challenge experts (inadvertant or not) on subjects we hold near and dear to our hearts.

Deadlock in Korea was a good read. Again I really don‘t have much knowledge on Korea but I found it to be well written and quite interesting and relevant especially concerning the mobilization and training efforts. Made me wonder how we would fair to day wehn we would almost certainly have less time and less expertise upon which to draw.


P.S. Actually caused a renewed interest which led me to read Breakout, The Chosin Reservoir Campaign by Martin Ross. This was a riveting, if not heavily slanted towards the superfantastic Marines, and fascinating account of that battle. Well worth a look.


----------

